# Is This an Acceptable Connection?



## asautt (2 mo ago)

I just had a new Goodman furnace and ac installed. Found the company through Goodman's web site and they have very good local Yelp reviews.

They still haven't done final flow tests or city inspection. I found this connection of 3/4" tube into 7/8" sweat fitting. Fitting is flattened on the bottom (can't see it but you can feel it). Also pinched down on the side as you can see. I think it is a crap cobble job and needs to be replaced. Your thoughts?


----------

